# Idea for a Story



## JadeKaliko (Jun 25, 2009)

I recently thought up an idea for a simple little love story, here's the plot.

Ron is a mouse that lives within a familyâ€™s home. One day, the daughter of the family receives a pet hamster for a birthday present. Ron becomes curious and decided to go meet the newcomer one night and discovers that the hamsterâ€™s name is Julia (her owner calls her fluffy) and finds her to be very kind. Every night, Ron comes to Juliaâ€™s cage and visits (eventually spending a night outside the house) and quickly begins to fall in love. One the night Ron was going to proclaim his love to Julia, he is shocked to find that the family had moved away, taking Julia with. While heartbroken, Ron finds a sheet of paper stating the familyâ€™s new address (it's a copy of a notice sent to the family's other relative's/friends stating their new address). He takes it and decides to travel and find Julia.

I would also love some opinions about a few things. When the family moves, should Julia tell Ron about it before it happens, should she keep quiet about it, or should both be oblivious to it?

And when Ron makes his journey, should he have a companion, meet a few friends just along the way, both, or just do everything on his own?

I do have more ideas, but those are just some basic things.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 25, 2009)

That is the cutest sounding story idea I've ever heard.


----------



## wendyw (Jun 25, 2009)

I agree with Renard. That is a really cute sounding story.
As for companions, I would personally have some at some point, even if they're just passing acquaintances. 

Either way I really like the idea.


----------



## Iburnaga (Jun 25, 2009)

I think this has been made into a movie already but with humans and not furries(yet) write it anyway and see where it goes though.


----------



## Wulf (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks like a potential tragedy to me, thespian that I am.


----------

